# Back from vacation



## Woodnknots (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, for those of you in suspense, I was very successful on my hunting trip to Michigan.  I took a buck and a doe within 3 minutes of each other, and that was at about 7 am on opening morning.  Right at sunrise.  The buck went more than 200 lbs. dressed.  The doe was a yearling that didn't seem to want to leave after I took the buck, and I decided since my brother was right around the corner, I'd fill his tag too, and we could play golf that afternoon.  The buck was only a five point, but WHAT A FIVE POINT!!  My uncle, who has been hunting in Michigan for about 25 years said he has never seen a deer that big dressed out.  This was the first deer I have ever taken.  This is my second year hunting with a bow.  All and all a successful vacation.  In the first pic, the deer doesn't look too big, but the second pics really show his size.  I am 6'2" tall, and this thing made me look short when I stood next to it hanging.

These images might be a little much for some people:

Deer photo 1

Deer photo 2

Deer photo 3


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh, BTW, can anyone tell me how long you should let antler season before you turn it?  I am going to make myself a pen out of his antlers when they're ready.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 9, 2005)

I believe both Pope& Young and Boone & Crockett require a 60 day drying period before antlers can be officially scored.  So I would say wait at least that long.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice buck, great first trophy and good eats .... but what is that thing you are carrying... do you need a riggers license to shoot one of those...[][]
Sorry Dave... only kidding... I am a traditional bowhunter... longbows and recurves only.. no sights or release aids... and wood arrows with solid broadheads and feathers..


----------



## rtjw (Oct 9, 2005)

Great looking deer. Havent been hunting in a while and for good reason. You may have shot the deer, now you have to clean it. Way too much work for me.


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Nice buck, great first trophy and good eats .... but what is that thing you are carrying... do you need a riggers license to shoot one of those...[][]
> Sorry Dave... only kidding... I am a traditional bowhunter... longbows and recurves only.. no sights or release aids... and wood arrows with solid broadheads and feathers..


Griz, no offense taken.  I have only the utmost respect for hunters who use traditional weapons.  I was actually practicing with a browning recurve while I was on vacation, and I think I want to go traditional some time in the future.  I was slightly surprised when I shot both deer with my compound with carbon fiber arrows.  Both shots went clean through. In fact, I clipped the spine of the doe, and went through both sides of her rib cage.  Same with the buck, clean through. Both shots were from 25-30 yards away.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 9, 2005)

BTW, I bet your wife loves the back porch looking like that.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 9, 2005)

Griz said, "...and wood arrows with solid broadheads and feathers.."
Wat? You don't use chipped flint tips? [:0]


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Great looking deer. Havent been hunting in a while and for good reason. You may have shot the deer, now you have to clean it. Way too much work for me.


Thankfully, I have an uncle who is very adept at butchery.  He's an experimental cook with Select Foods in Michigan.  In fact, he invented the Arby's Roast beef and Cheddar sandwich.  He's got a big ol' plaque in his house for it.  He's the big guy with the bone saw.  I'm the guy in with his back to the camera keeping the knifes sharpened.  I now have the bone saw, so I'll do all my own processing in the future.

Deer photo (this image might be disturbing to young eyes...)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 9, 2005)

Fine looking deer there. The small rack on a big bodied buck means you grow them pretty large in Michigan. He should be fine eating. Way to go. Our muzzle loading deer/bear season opens in Arkansas this coming Saturday. Going on this hunt has been an annual ritual for me for 30 years, will probably miss this year because of sore shoulder and wife has other ideas for my time. P.S., Griz: when I shoot, I use chipped flint. [] (private joke, folks) Can we say 'Jaeger', boys and girls? []


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />BTW, I bet your wife loves the back porch looking like that.


That's actually my parents' house in Grand Rapids MI.  I am stationed in Norfolk, VA.  Initially, my mom was not extremely happy with the deer there, but then we grilled the doe's backstrap immediately after the butchering was done.  That was quite literally the best meat I've EVER had in my life.  Both deer are VERY corn-fed. But, since you mention my wife...  She is extremely happy to have all this venison.  It will keep our grocery bills low for a few months.


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Fine looking deer there. The small rack on a big bodied buck means you grow them pretty large in Michigan. He should be fine eating. Way to go.


I talked to a couple of hunters while I was up there, and they said they'd only taken a couple of deer near the size of mine, and both of them had only 8 and 9 points.  I was pretty surprized at the size vs. rack ratio myself.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Griz said, "...and wood arrows with solid broadheads and feathers.."
> Wat? You don't use chipped flint tips? [:0]



'bout the only time I was ever able to chip flint successfully was when I touched up the flint on my Jaeger.
I do, however, have a good supply of handmade steel broadheads and they can shave the hairs off your arm...


----------



## Ligget (Oct 10, 2005)

I do not think that those pictures are appropriate for a pen turning site!

I allow both my daughters who are aged 8 and 12 to view the posts in here as I always considered this a SAFE site!

They are now EXTREMELY upset after veiwing those pics.

Thanks guys[!][!]


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />I do not think that those pictures are appropriate for a pen turning site!
> 
> I allow both my daughters who are aged 8 and 12 to view the posts in here as I always considered this a SAFE site!
> ...



I am probably going to get my butt kicked for this... BUT 
I also allow my 6 yr old to view this site with me... she has also been taught that hunting is a way of life in our country... 
She has been taught that Daddy hunts and he will only hunt and harvest something that we will eat.  She understands the ethics of hunting and the need to control the animal population in our areas.
When she saw the thread, her response was "Daddy, your deer had bigger horns than that" (Sorry Dave []).  She was not upset by seeing deer that had been legally harvested by a hunter, or deer being prepared for the freezer. If she had looked into the window of a decend butcher shop she would have seen animals being prepared for packaging in the cooler section of the grocery... no different than that deer looked, except for a whiter more sterile looking environment.
I am sorry your children were distressed by the picture of the deer Mark.. but in this country hunting is a way of life allowed to be practiced by rich and poor alike if they so choose.  We have our share of anti-hunters who refuse to understand or believe that hunting actually keeps our wild population is good condition.
I wish I could tell you how to teach your children about hunting, but unless you understand it yourself, it is not going to happen.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well said Tom.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree with Old Griz. So many kids these days think that meat and vegetables come from the store and are manufactured there. A good education is good for them.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 10, 2005)

I've been looking at this thread and quit honestly I have to agree with Mark on this one. I live in Texas and have harvested my share before but I don't see any reason that there should be pics of a couple deer being processed in this forum.
Why not just delete the last picture?
I'm not trying to start some long thread here that goes on and on about hunting or hunters rights I just think that a link to another website would be more appropriate.
I believe that Mark and anyone else should have been given the opportunity to teach their children about hunting when they feel it is appropriate not when their child goes into a Pen forum to see and read about pens and finds a picture of 2 dear hanging there being cut up.
Congrats on a successful hunt Dave!
Just my opinion.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't hunt but I do enjoy the results of those who do.  That looks like some great meals in store for the next several months.  I also understand the finances of the military.  Great score on your hunt.  Thanks Tom for sharing our heritage and why hunting is good for the environment.
As far as the other issue, perhaps a warning in the heading of the topic "HUNTING PICS" might be a simple resolution.  Those who want to restrict their children from viewing such pics can then exercise their parental rights.


----------



## jeff (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry, I don't believe that the posted images are appropriate material for a penturning site, even as casual conversation. Judging by my email, lots of people agree. 

I fully support your right to hunt, and I don't have any objection to the discussion. I don't even have a problem with a <b>link</b> to those images, as long as you warn that they're graphic. 

Thanks...


----------



## woodwish (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't hunt but after reading the other thread I had to look up those photos.  I am very impressed for several reasons.  Bowhunting seems like much more of a challenge, and you obviously are good at it.  Compared to the little tiny deer we have in Florida those are huge!  Most of our deer look like skinny Irish Setters with tiny little horns.  I glad you took the time to share those with us, and I am going to share those photos with some of my students that bowhunt.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 10, 2005)

Lynn,
I imagine your deer are a little on the skinny side because all they can find to eat is sand.


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, Jeff, for unlocking the thread. I'm sure locking it initially was an accident. It didn't sound like that was your intent.  
Thanks for all the great responses!!  I am very happy that I had a successful hunt.  It is worth mentioning to those of you that are bow hunters, that I almost was NOT successful...  I gave my self an advantage by adding an LED light to my fiber optic sight a couple of days before opening day.  This enabled me to shoot a deer that I could see, but would not otherwise have been able to see my sights.  This $12 investment gave me an extra edge.  If I had waited an extra 5-10 minutes for more light, I never would have seen those deer again.  They were my first ever, and I am just elated as all heck that I was able to take them with a bow!!  I felt more in tune with my surroundings watching that buck, and taking aim and firing with my bow, than I ever have in the woods.  I have seen deer from my stand before in Virginia, but never like this.  They are like large dogs here.  Thanks again for all the input!!


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dave, congratulations on your successful hunt. I don't do much hunting anymore, but I have always enjoyed hunting, and have always ate what I killed. I realize there are people that seem go get upset with people that hunt, but we all have the right to hunt or not. That is one of the many rights that we have in this country and it is part of what makes this such a great country.


----------

